# What happened to the upcoming site changes?



## Mike (May 20, 2015)

So are the site updates and changes still supposed to be happening, or was that idea just scrapped/thrown on the back burner due to our negative backlash? Are new people able to post in the classifieds now or did that not go through? I haven't seen or noticed any thing different and haven't heard mention of the upcoming changes in a while so I'm curious about the status of this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2015)

The NSFW change has already been made, just check the note below the posting buttons. That was instant. 

The classifieds changes were vetoed, as was the removal of some of the smaller, less frequented OT sections. 

The Dealer section has been moderated more heavily and Vendor accounts need to be purchased, but that's been happening for a little while. 

As far as I know the forum software is still set to go under transition "sometime this summer" which can be tomorrow or August 31st.


----------

